# Modified Cigar Pen contest poll



## ldb2000 (Feb 23, 2010)

My crack team of Judges and I have finally chosen 3 of the entries for the Modified Cigar pen contest . I must say all the entries were top rate and choosing just 3 was very hard . 

I want to Thank everyone who entered a pen in the contest .

The poll will close 9:10 PM on 2/27/10

Here's the top 3 
From left to right ,
Chuck key
Mudpuppie
Manny


----------



## mredburn (Feb 23, 2010)

I voted good luck to all of you. Great job Butch.


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 23, 2010)

nice work to all


----------



## timcbs (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice job everyone......


----------



## Manny (Feb 23, 2010)

I am so honored and excited. Good luck to the other 2 contestants. 
Manny


----------



## cschimmel (Feb 23, 2010)

*Awesome pens*

Congrats to all,  Great pens.


----------



## David M (Feb 24, 2010)

yes , good luck to the other 2 contestants. 
hope my green fountain pen cigar does well .
David


----------



## shepardscross (Feb 24, 2010)

Great looking pens.


----------



## B727phixer (Feb 24, 2010)

My Votes In!


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 27, 2010)

6 hours to go . Get your vote in NOW !!!


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey BUTCH!!!!!

Take off your shoes you can get to TWENTY!!!!!


TIME!!!​


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey ED

Keep your shoes on .... PLEASE !!!! :biggrin:

Winners are announced in the Bash Forum .

Congrats everyone !!! :good::good::good:


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 27, 2010)

Not to hijack a thread but............................. My results wont be announced until tomorrow. I am FOLLOWING the calendar.:wink::biggrin:

53 mins left to vote for the freestlye contest. http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=58544


----------

